# ¿Qué son los Relé de Impulsos y contadores de impulsos?



## emdj PT10 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola, Recientemente me he registrado en el foro y lo veo muy interesante y muy organizado. 

El caso es que en la uni me ha puesto a investigar sobre Relé de impulsos(o por impulsos) y contadores de Impulsos. es un tema de Automatización y Controles. y mi duda es saber 

¿Qué son estos relé y cómo funcionan? lo mismo pregunto para los contadores.

He buscado por todas partes información y sólo encuentro ejemplos de ellos.  

además según he investigado esto se relaciona con "relé de marcha", pero tampoco he encontrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2009)

Un relay de impulsos es un Flip-Flop de potencia, le das un pulso y la salida pasa de 0 a 1 , le das otro pulso y pasa de 1 a 0 , y así sucesivamente.
Hace como 30 años en un edificio querían encender las luces y apagarlas a voluntad, sin timer desde cualquiera de los pulsadores en cada extremo de los palieres de cada uno de los 10 pisos, Conseguí un relay por pulsos mecánico de Siemens y 22 pulsadores con neon y listo!
Los contadores de impulsos hacen exactamente eso, un pulso y cuenta 1 , otro pulso y cuenta 2 y así sucesivamente, el pulso puede provenir de una leva con un microswitch o de lo que sea.
Las máquinas impresoras usan eso para contar la cantidad de pliegos (hojas) impresas , los hay mecánicos que funcionan con una bobina y los hay eléctricos. Los hay reseteables a cero y los hay que no , cómo el cuentakilómetros y el odómetro del automovil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2009)

léase electrónicos en vez de eléctricos


----------



## emdj PT10 (Feb 13, 2009)

muchas gracias, dosmetros, tu aporte me han sido de muchisima ayuda pues me habían explicado algo sobre este tema hace dos días pero no comprendí bien, pero con tu explicación me he quedado mucho más claro, gracias de nuevo.

ahora los podré utilizar en el lab. sin problemas.


----------



## Shunt (Ago 11, 2011)

Bueno sitio:
http://www.instalacoeseletricas.com/download.htm

Relé de impulsos (animacion):
http://www.instalacoeseletricas.com/download/funcionamento.exe

Comparativo, Convencional x Relé de Impulsos:
http://www.instalacoeseletricas.com/download/comparativo.exe

Producto:






Proyecto (antigo):






Muy util en domotica.
Saludos.


----------



## speed999 (Ago 15, 2011)

Creo que dicho rele por impulsos tambien se denomina telerruptor. Existen varias configuraciones de contactos de salida.


----------



## Melghost (Oct 1, 2014)

¿Y relés de impulsos para PCB?

No comprendo cómo es tan difícil encontrarlos (de hecho, parece que no existen).

Ahora que se habla tanto del medio ambiente y de ahorrar energía, ¿cómo es que tenemos que seguir alimentando las bobinas de los relés cuando no pretendemos cambiar su estado?

Supongamos que quiero meter en una pequeña caja un circuito para encender o apagar los aparatos del mueble del ordenador. Sobre todo, los que tienen la fuente de alimentación externa, o la tienen interna pero queda en marcha para alimentar el circuito de standby.
Con relés normales, creo que va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad, ya que mientras estén activados van a consumir. Y además, se va a acumular mucho calor dentro de la caja.

No se trata de aparatos que consuman mucho. Yo creo que con contactos de 5 amperios voy sobrado.

¿Alguien sabe si existen relés de impulsos para PCB? ¿De verdad voy a tener que inventarlos yo?


----------



## AVILA (Oct 1, 2014)

saludos al foro, si existen aunque de contactos de poca corriente (2 Amp. por lo general) traen 2 bobinas una para energizar otra para des-energizar, en México si los encuentras aunque son costosos, te recomiendo utilizar un circuito integrado latch como el CD4043BC de cuatro enclaves, saludos


----------



## Melghost (Oct 2, 2014)

Gracias, AVILA.

        Se trata de alimentar varios aparatos que van a 220V ac, individualmente, y poder gobernarlos con tensiones bajas. Creo que por fin lo he encontrado:

http://www.hongfa.com/pro/pdf/HFE20_en.pdf

        No entiendo muy bien la tabla de datos de las bobinas. Hay una columna con la tensión nominal. Entonces, ¿qué quiere decir la columna Set/Reset Voltage VDC max? No entiendo que la tensión máxima sea inferior a la nominal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Ojo que ahí tenés de simple y de doble bobina , las tensines de bobina van desde 3 a 24 VDC , y en teoría soportan hasta 20A.

Saludos !


----------

